# Chuck for HF Lathe



## Band Saw Box (May 20, 2014)

I want to buy a 4 jaw self centering chuck for my HF 10 x 18 1/2 HP wood lathe. I have $150.00 to spend and I want the best for my money. I like the Nova G3 but I wonder if it's to big for my lathe. Nova does make a MIDI lathe chuck that looks good and has good reviews. I want to use it to drill pen, stopper and egg a scope blanks. and bowl's, pepper mills and the like. As I said I have a max budget of $150.00 to spend so please keep it in that budget. Thanks.


----------



## kovalcik (May 20, 2014)

I have Nova 2 chucks for my larger lathe and they are very nice, but they are not cheap. For my smaller lathe (Jet 1220) I have Barracuda chucks from PSI. For the money you really cannot beat them. They come with a good selection of jaws and work very well. I added the #2 dovetail jaws ~$20 and would recommend them, especially for bowl turning. I have used them to make bowl, boxes, and pepper grinders without issues. The basic utility lever operated model is here (this is not technically a barracuda chuck, but takes the same jaws): 

Utility Grip 4 Jaw Chrome Lathe Chuck System: includes 2 sets of jaws and FREE 8 in. Jumbo Flat Jaws at Penn State Industries

It is $90 and takes 2 rods to operate. If you can lock your lathe spindle you can get by with one. It also comes with a set of jumbo jaws for finishing bowl bottoms. You cannot beat it for a good basic chuck. All PSI barracuda 2 chucks use the same jaws (C series) which is convenient if you want to add second chuck. My chucks are around three years old. I have recently read about PSI chucks loosening while turning so you have to check them often. This has not been my experience but you may want to look into it a little.

The Barracuda version is a little more $130. Not sure if it is better or not. 

You can get a scrolling version (one wrench to tighten instead of the 2 bars) for $170.


----------



## walshjp17 (May 20, 2014)

The Nova G3 is ideal for smaller lathes.  See NOVA G3 CHUCK.  Teknatool sells refurbished G3s for a really good price.  I have a refurbed G3 and a refurbed SuperNova2 and both work really well.  RECONDITIONED NOVA G3 Wood Turning Chuck - Teknatool USA Inc


----------



## Dan Masshardt (May 20, 2014)

The g3 chuck is what you want.  It is definitely not too big.


----------



## flyitfast (May 20, 2014)

Dan Masshardt said:


> The g3 chuck is what you want. It is definitely not too big.


 
Agree with Dan. I have two G3's that I used for several years on a Jet 1220 and 1014. Anything bigger might put too much of a load on the headstock bearings of a small lathe.
Also, Nova makes great jaws for drilling that fit all the Nova chucks.
Getting a used chuck from Nova is a good idea and would leave some $$ for the extra jaws. The used chucks have been reconditioned and are equal to a new one.
gordon


----------



## eranox (May 20, 2014)

I have the utility grip chuck mentioned, and I'm very impressed with the quality for the price.  That said, the chuck most definitely has problems with loosening--and not just a little.  Fortunately, there's an easy fix.  Tighten with the tommy bars, and then apply a strip of masking tape over the chuck body and the tightening/loosening collar.  This keeps the collar from backing off and holds everything snugly in place.  That one drawback notwithstanding,
the chuck is a bargain, especially with the included Cole jaws.



kovalcik said:


> I have Nova 2 chucks for my larger lathe and they are very nice, but they are not cheap. For my smaller lathe (Jet 1220) I have Barracuda chucks from PSI. For the money you really cannot beat them. They come with a good selection of jaws and work very well. I added the #2 dovetail jaws ~$20 and would recommend them, especially for bowl turning. I have used them to make bowl, boxes, and pepper grinders without issues. The basic utility lever operated model is here (this is not technically a barracuda chuck, but takes the same jaws):
> 
> Utility Grip 4 Jaw Chrome Lathe Chuck System: includes 2 sets of jaws and FREE 8 in. Jumbo Flat Jaws at Penn State Industries
> 
> ...


----------



## Band Saw Box (May 20, 2014)

Thank you for all the replies. I was thinking about the PSI chuck until I read the reply by eranox and then I think I'll go with the Nova G3. Harry (longbeard) also helped my decide on going with a Nova chuck. As for the PSI chuck I done like the idea of a chuck coming loose and having to use masking tape to keep it from doing that. Amazon sells the G3 for $129.99 and it prime. Harry was also helpful with me going with the G3 since it uses a T-handle and you only need one hand. I'll also get the Nova pen plus jaws. I think in the long run this is the best way to go. Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## mark james (May 20, 2014)

I also have the G3 and use it on my Jet Mini.  And also the pens plus.  They are great!


----------



## Charlie_W (May 20, 2014)

Dan, I have a G 3 also. Works good. You will probably need to select which bushing to fit your lathe or order it separate. Depends on the dealer.


----------



## Band Saw Box (May 20, 2014)

Thanks. I put the adapter for the chuck in my wish list so I wont forget to order it.


----------



## kovalcik (May 20, 2014)

Good decision.  I think you will be happy with the G3.  Nova makes a good solid product.  Also, I believe all Nova jaws are interchangeable, so if you buy another Nova chuck in the future the same jaws will work on it.  

The slight down side is by the by the time you buy the chuck, the adapter, and jaws you want I think you will exceed your $150 budget.


----------



## Band Saw Box (May 20, 2014)

Thanks Tom. I know I'll have to buy some other jaws that will put me over my budget but I set that budget for the basic chuck. I have found a G3 on Amazon with the insert I need and a woodworm screw for $137.95. Thanks a nice deal. I read a review on this chuck that said " A Nova 1" x 8tpi for a jet is not the same for a delta you have to get the one for your lathe." The person was trying to say you need to buy PSI so you done have that problem.


----------



## nascrdad (May 20, 2014)

You will like your decision, I have a HF lather with the G3 and Pen Jaws, and love it. I don't use a drill press any more.


----------



## Band Saw Box (May 20, 2014)

This is the one I'm planning on getting NOVA G3 WOODLATHE CHUCK WITH 2" JAWS, WOODWORM SCREW, & 1" X 8TPI INSERT - Power Lathe Chucks - Amazon.com.:biggrin:


----------



## Dan Masshardt (May 20, 2014)

Band Saw Box said:


> This is the one I'm planning on getting NOVA G3 WOODLATHE CHUCK WITH 2" JAWS, WOODWORM SCREW, & 1" X 8TPI INSERT - Power Lathe Chucks - Amazon.com.:biggrin:



That's the one. 

You need different jaws to drill blanks though.


----------



## Band Saw Box (May 20, 2014)

I have the pen plus jaws in my wish list.


----------



## mark james (May 20, 2014)

Dan Masshardt said:


> Band Saw Box said:
> 
> 
> > This is the one I'm planning on getting NOVA G3 WOODLATHE CHUCK WITH 2" JAWS, WOODWORM SCREW, & 1" X 8TPI INSERT - Power Lathe Chucks - Amazon.com.:biggrin:
> ...



Dan's correct, but once you have the chuck...  Money in the bank for Teknatool!  Many accessories and they fit great!  You won't be sorry.


----------



## harveysoriginals (May 22, 2014)

I have two PSI chucks, one of which is the one listed above, and have not experienced any "loosening" in any way.


----------



## Band Saw Box (May 24, 2014)

My Nova G3 arrived yesterday and I got to use it today with the pen plus jaws. WOW does it work great. Drilling on the lathe is fantastic hole in the blank was dead center and in half if not a quarter of the time it would have taken to drill using a drill press. The Nova G3 is one of th best purchases I've made.:wink:


----------



## ironman123 (May 25, 2014)

Dan, glad you are pleased with your new chuck.  I have that lathe and the Barracuda 2000C with all the available jaws for it, works great so far (2yrs).

Keep on turning.

Ray


----------



## fantasticalwoodworks (May 26, 2014)

I have the nova g3 chuck as well as a couple oneway and talon chucks the nova is  no way the same quality  as the other 2 you get what you pay for in this case


----------

